# Mesick Area



## Guido (May 5, 2018)

Heading up to the Mesick area next week. May 7th ~May 13th, 2018. Would like to hear any feedback to what's happening in the woods up there.


----------



## FelixTheCatt (May 7, 2018)

Its been so cold at night which hasn't helped. Hodenpyle Dam area has kinda been a bust so far. Hoping this weeks temps will help after the rain we got the last few days.


----------



## Guido (May 5, 2018)

FelixTheCatt said:


> Its been so cold at night which hasn't helped. Hodenpyle Dam area has kinda been a bust so far. Hoping this weeks temps will help after the rain we got the last few days.


We shall see. Always hoping for the best!


----------



## david reno (Apr 24, 2017)

Guido said:


> We shall see. Always hoping for the best!


Festival starts today in me sick, are they finding the blacks now ? Anybody ?9


----------

